# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Fotos cijara, garcia de sola y orellana 27/02/10

## REC

Bonitas fotos desembalsando, Tengo más en un album que he creado en mi perfil. Espero que os gusten. Salu2

----------

